
Low Power Mode on the Mac (Feature Request) - sdtransier
https://marco.org/2018/07/31/mac-low-power-mode
======
aparashk
Here is my 2c: don't use Chrome on Macbooks, use Safari instead.

My late 2013 top-of-the-line Macbook Pro has been recently overheating, with
battery life that has become very short. My battery health indicator dipped
below 79% with less than 600 charge cycles (Apple says it should last at least
1,000 before reconditioning.) I have almost started to convince myself it is
time for an upgrade, but then...

In a hunch I decided to give Safari a try, and stopped using Chrome. The
result? Laptop is almost always cool to the touch, battery lasts for 5 hours
with my typically light use. It has been a great experience overall, highly
recommended despite the costs of such a switch.

I will of course, take Marco's advise and make my laptop even more efficient
with energy.

~~~
frou_dh
I took the hardware approach and removed a bunch of accumulated fluff from the
fans and heatpipe fins. And re-pasted the CPU and GPU. Big thermal and battery
life gains.

